
iPhone 8 Leck gibt uns eine klare Sicht auf das schlanke Design des Gerätes - dietechwelt
http://dietech-welt.com/neues-iphone-8-leck-gibt-uns-eine-klare-sicht-auf-das-schlanke-design-des-geraetes/
======
dvfjsdhgfv
Why should you submit news in German, without at least some summary as to what
it is about?

~~~
mstolpm
That's not even a readable german language article, more a crude auto-
translated or auto-generated text.

